# What's the craziest thing you seen a Audi VW 4.2l engine in?



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

That's right, I'm putting one in my boat and just that... Who else has done this!? Anyone?


----------



## icarusart (Mar 25, 2012)

*Boat*

Whaaaaa? :beer:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

could be cool, imo waste of a good motor though personally. i'd put it in a smaller car, or maybe take the tranny too and mount all of it to a shifter kart


----------



## Jdm boi (Aug 7, 2012)

While the engine us out you should bolt on two turbos!!!!


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jdm boi said:


> While the engine us out you should bolt on two turbos!!!!


Jesus! i dont what the thing to fly!!


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

volkswjetta3 said:


> Jesus! i dont what the thing to fly!!


why the eff not?


----------



## GTOJohnny67 (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like a good idea. I just have a couple of questions. Is your boat inboard or I/O. How will the transmission hook up. Most boats have chevy or ford trans. How will you cool it. Raw water or raw to fresh exchange.What motor is in it now? What about motor mounts. I'm not knocking your idea at all. I seen all kinds of motors go into things they don't belong in. I just want to see how its going to be done. With having to run an ECU and all it looks like a ton of work. Good luck keep us posted.:beer:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

rhodri45 said:


> why the eff not?


 if i did that then ive have to fab some wings for this thing! and i think i a lot of work for myself with out all that.. :screwy:



GTOJohnny67 said:


> I just have a couple of questions.


 
first things first in this.... i am getting all the junk floor out and everything all cleaned up then i can go back with new. the boat is an I/O 1973 Glastron V187 that i think HAD a Merc inline 4, when i got the boat it had no engine. but it has the merc outdrive so im guessing that the engine was as well.

the hard part is going to be the fly will to outdrive. the engine that i got was an auto so that will help me with the fact that autos have a flex plate with the 3 bolt holes. i am going to make a plate with spacers from the Audi flywheel out about 1 1/2 in. maybe 2in. and have in the center a bolt pattern that is the same as a chevy or a ford crankshaft and use 









i think it will work out. it looks great in my head!!!:laugh: but you know how that goes. 

as for the cooling system that shouldnt be that hard, the outdrive has a water pump in it to source water from the lake and i just have to hose it up! then take the pipes on the back of the head and weld up all the heater hose and expansion tank stuff so i can have one in and one out.

engine mounts arent going to be that bad... just make a cage from 1"x1" alum or steel and weld up some brackets to bolt to the block. i will be using the factory mounts but the bank 1 side of the enigne the bracket will just have to be made. as for the bank 2 side that bracket will work fine, for now.... we'll see when i get i in there.


----------



## GTOJohnny67 (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome man, sound like the start of a solid plan.


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

wow g/l and sub'd


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

how about yo give me the motor instead of puttin it in that hunk a junk :laugh:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

now now! haha be nice! this thing is going to be sweet ass!


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

finally someone is doing a boat build


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah i thought it was a cool idea! but damn all the work. ya gotta have something to do i guess! hahaha sitting on my ass sounded like a good idea too:laugh:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

progress?


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

i like the idea:thumbup:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

That you are even working on this hull amazes me! Sub'd!


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

the hull its self isnt really that bad! just EVERYTHING else! lol:screwy:


----------



## pauly az (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

In for a great project:thumbup:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I'm going to be following this one for sure. Good luck with an awesome project. Hook me up with a ride when its done!


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Any updates? opcorn:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

No pictures today but I will have the metal for the engine subframe on Monday and my plate for the engine coupler that im having cut, so the outdrive will mate to the engine. Also 15 more yards of glass on the way


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Goheels555 said:


> Hook me up with a ride when its done!


Hell yeah. hahaha I can do it! maybe I should start charging!!? what do you think?


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice work! Give us a clue on what you actually did though. The photos alone can be misleading. 

Cheers,

blighty


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Seldom has a thread brought a smile to my face like this one has, nice job :thumbup:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

blighty said:


> Give us a clue on what you actually did though. The photos alone can be misleading.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> blighty


as you see the stringers are all in and the transom is glued and glassed. i had a metal shop take the flywheel and the engine coupler and make me a part that will mate the two. this is what you see on the back of the engine in the pictures. it is just on there to get some measurements, and then i will have balanced so it wont shake all to ****! i got a 2"x2"x1/8" angle 20' long to cut and make the engine subframe from. thats what you see on the back of the truck! (thats longer that than the truck! hahaha i was hardcore ******* that day!) but i got it home and this weekend i hope to get some of it cut for the frame. 

the engine is about to big! on the alt side of it the oil pan will be about 1/4" to 1/2" from the stringer! but its GOING to WORK! hahahaha


if you have more questions please ask! or advice for that matter as well...


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Row1Rich said:


> Seldom has a thread brought a smile to my face like this one has, nice job :thumbup:


thanks! that means a lot!


----------



## GTOJohnny67 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great progress since last time I had a chance to check. But I didn't realize it was a Tri Hull boat. You never be able to use that motor to it full potential because that hull doesn't cut the water very well. But then again if your on a lake with no waves you'll be fine. I still like it.:beer:


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW insane project. Great work. Looking forward to more


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

just a small update. sorry for the wait, but this fall has been killing me! i think that goes for everyone with all the sickness thats going around... so with that being said, i was sick! :facepalm:

got the engine frame made and fitted


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cant see pics at work:banghead:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

hahaha! iPhone! key to the world my friend.


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

Goheels555 said:


> Cant see pics at work:banghead:


Home now! Glad to see some updates! Thinking you'll have it in the water by next summer?


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Got an update here! Hahaha not a lot done with the holiday but one Very important step! The engine will support itself in the boat. And as you can see I had a used no good transmission that I cut the bell housing off of To use as Part of my rear engine support and to cover any parts that may fly apart!!  I also need the bell housing for the starter support and the crankshaft position sensor. Looks nice if I may say so myself.
The first image you see is my alignment tool home made baby!


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

opcorn:

Looks like you've been busy!


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

Awesome lots of these :beer: for you :thumbup:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Have no fear! There are plenty of them in the boat!.... empty! Hahaha


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


That thing is going to haul ass. Those motors sounds nice with intake and exhaust as well.


----------



## Projectone (May 10, 2006)

So... What's new with this amazing project?


----------

